# Dark Skies Galloway Park



## ChristineHope (Jun 11, 2012)

Hi everyone!

My first time on the site and already looking for advice! ;-)

Heading to the Galloway Forest Park (dark skies) at the end of the month and looking to wild camp in the forest - either by our wee old motorhome or by tent.

Has anyone been before and if so, what are my options?

Thanks folks !    Christine.


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2012)

We were there last week and sopped at The Wood of Cree in the RSPB car park, nice spot but a bit midgy. Plenty of wilding spots on the POI database so I would look there.

Drew


----------



## ChristineHope (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks Drew - will look into the POI's


----------



## Drew (Jun 11, 2012)

You'll need to join up to get the files, but it is well worth it.

Drew


----------



## lotusanne (Jun 11, 2012)

*Bruces Stone*



Drew said:


> You'll need to join up to get the files, but it is well worth it.
> 
> Drew



We stayed at Bruce's Stone at Easter, you follow signs into the Park for Bruce's stone, then the road splits,left for the car park, and right for where we stayed, a lovely spot right by the loch, really nice, the skies were amazing!  Hope you enjoy your trip. do report back


----------



## winks (Jun 11, 2012)

Polmaddie Burn, about 1km off the road in the forest...


----------



## ellisboy (Jun 11, 2012)

:welcome:


----------



## Buddieandco (Jun 11, 2012)

*Clatteringshaws*



ChristineHope said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> My first time on the site and already looking for advice! ;-)
> 
> ...




hi Christine,
We overnighted at the Forestry Car park a few weeks ago at the west end of the Raiders Road just down from Clatteringshaws loch. Avon Skin so Soft is good protection against the midgies but if there's a breeze they'll stay away.
Kirroughtree is great too for day parking (ticket machine) but has 'no overnight' parking signs now.
Have fun,
Catherine:wave:


----------



## Robmac (Jun 12, 2012)

Welcome to the site


----------



## toxicturtle (Jun 13, 2012)

*Greetings*

Hi there
Sadly the Dark Skies wont be that dark for you at this time of year, need to head down thru the winter when on a clear night you will be rewarded with an amazing view of the milky way, the only issue can be it gets a tad chilly, ie cold enough to stop your butane gassing up. Think the coldest we had was a sort of measured -14 but the lcd had gone wonky too! At this time of year however late nights mean its not really dark enough for a good show and instead its death by midgey! even diving in the pool by the wee falls at stinchar bridge only offer brief respite!
Our parking spot of choice is the car park at stinchar bridge.
Take care and have fun


----------



## xtab (Jun 14, 2012)

*Raiders Road*

Those midges can spoil a nice day.  They're particularly bad on cloudy days with low wind.  Skin so soft and Jungle Formula are the most effective, but the little blighters will find any gap you left on your exposed skin.  They don't like smoke, so having a smokey BBQ going - with the wind drifting the smoke over you - will make sitting outside less of a torture.  (If you try this, find some dry moss and put that on the BBQ too; that's particularly effective)

The car park at the end of the Raiders Road that someone mentioned is quite a good spot.  If your van isn't too big, you could drive about 5 miles along the Raiders Road until you get to the Otter Pool.  Lovely spot that even has toilets.  There's also a single track road opposite that end of Raiders Road that takes you over a bridge and round the side of Clatteringshaws Loch.  There are several places you can overnight there and no-one will bother you.   Perfect for the starry nights later in the year, because there are no trees.


----------

